# First Plow Experience



## illin8 (Dec 15, 2009)

I've had my 2002 Kawi Prairie 650 since it was new and have always wanted to put a plow on it. Well, new house = two larger driveways made me commit, but I didn't want to throw $500-$600 on a new set-up. I ended up grabbing a 48" Cycle Country older model (probably pre-99) that came off a Suzuki King Quad off of Craigslist for $80, a little rusty, needs some TLC but was all surficial. Plow and push tubes, no lift (I have a Warn 3000 winch anyway) or mounts...I spent most of the day yesterday fabricating some mounts out of angle iron in anticipation of the storm....I took it out at 11 pm last night with about 8-10 inches on the ground and tore ass...I knew my quad was a beast but I was surprised at just how much it could push and how well it did....especially making a bank and raising the plow up and pushing the top back with the quad crawling up it. For roughly $100, I'm in and it worked great....Anyways here's some pics...


----------



## illin8 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea it is cool as hell, for the first time i remember the day myself lmao, its mundane to me now though, i have vids goin up a 10' bank and it crawls right up, it is even more fun when ya get to the top and it wants to roll on ya ,it will happen to you someday , have fun and don't get stuck,


----------

